# Caught a 100 pounder - sort of! Wild story...



## Benito (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Folks- 

Was in Destin, FL this weekend, and went out yesterday morning.....After catching several King Mackeral, hooked into biggest fish of my life - estimated 100 pound, 6-7 foot Wahoo! After fighting the fish for nearly an hour, fish finally comes up to side of the boat, when all of a sudden, we see an even BIGGER dark shadow come up from underneath. About 15 feet from us, a Giant Shark devoured our fish in one bite - leaving nothing but the head (head alone weighed 20 pounds plus!)

Had to share - here are a few photos (the fish next to the head is a 25-30 pound Cobia, to put in perspective) 

Here's a few photos.......

BEN


----------



## Backcountry (Jun 16, 2008)

wow....awesome story. 

tough luck with your fish though....


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 16, 2008)

That's CRAZY......good thing your hand wasn't down there or you might have come back to Ga. looking like Capt. Hook!!!  (missing hand)
Great story Benitto....looks like a good time!!!!


----------



## Lightninrod (Jun 16, 2008)

Great story and Wahoo!


Dan


----------



## jettman96 (Jun 16, 2008)

I think this would be more appropriate in the Saltwater Fishing section  LOL 

Just messin with ya...  Nice fish!!! Would have been a nice Trophy. But, it will make for a great fish story at least you got some pics to back it up.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 16, 2008)

I would have it mounted and he better do it for 75% off!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome..to bad no pics of the fish that got away!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 16, 2008)

well at least it was good eating...only not to you

great story


----------



## jettman96 (Jun 16, 2008)

I was really kidding about being the wrong place...


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 16, 2008)

Next time...use a trailer hook...that way you bait them all up the food chain 

Hate it for you.  Old Mr. Shark has ruined a few for me as well.


----------



## Grand Slam (Jun 16, 2008)

What kind of shark would that possibly have been? Mako, Black tip, Great Hammer head, etc.?


----------



## Benito (Jun 16, 2008)

According to guide, was either a Bull or a Tiger Shark...


----------



## Grand Slam (Jun 16, 2008)

Benito said:


> According to guide, was either a Bull or a Tiger Shark...


Holy crap. I'm scared to death of Sharks. I'll be down there in 2 weeks and will not be getting in the water. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Bull shark might come into the shallows and eat my leg off.


----------



## Grand Slam (Jun 16, 2008)

Grand Slam said:


> Holy crap. I'm scared to death of Sharks. I'll be down there in 2 weeks and will not be getting in the water. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Bull shark might come into the shallows and eat my leg off.


Why did I get edited? All I said was Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.....


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 16, 2008)

I know that sucks but good pic never less


----------



## firefighterusa (Jun 17, 2008)

thats the kind of luck i have


----------



## Cane_Creek (Jun 17, 2008)

That is/was one heck of a monster hoo


----------



## larpyn (Jun 17, 2008)

awesome wahoo. 
dang sharks will wreck one out in a heartbeat. they will make a preacher cuss


----------



## puredrenalin (Jun 18, 2008)

That was a good 'hoo...cool pix and at least ya got the head!! LOL!


----------



## BearGoneFishing (Jun 18, 2008)

Man that sucks.  We lost a nice fish to a cuda this weekend.  I had my hand in the water when I looked over and saw the green back coming right towards the fish.  Needless to say the gaf was used for the rest of the day.  I'll take a shark on way before a baracuda.  Got a question though.  Being the law says you are supposed to bring the fish to the dock in whole condition.  Can you bring one that has been eaten in half legally?  We were wondering this and decided to feed the rest of him the other baracuda that were circling the boat.

Also on a side note did yall see the 1000#+ mako that was killed and drug to dock in Destin.  Happened a few months back.  That is definatly a reason that I don't get in the ocean any more.


----------

